# A Great Move @ CRD!



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2009)

Woodward Appointed Director for GA DNR’s Coastal Resources Division

One Conservation Way | BRUNSWICK, GEORGIA 31520-8686
912.264.7218 | FAX 912.262.3143 | WWW.CoastalGaDNR.org

BRUNSWICK (October 28, 2009) – The Georgia Department of Natural Resources (DNR) today announced
the appointment of A.G. “Spud” Woodward as Director of the DNR Coastal Resources Division (CRD) effective
December 1, 2009. Mr. Woodward was recommended by Commissioner Chris Clark and approved by the Board of Natural Resources at their monthly board meeting today in Atlanta. Woodward succeeds Susan Shipman, who served as CRD Director for seven years and who will retire on November 30, 2009 after 31 years of service to DNR.

Woodward is a 25-year veteran of the Department, having served as CRD Assistant Director for Marine Fisheries since 2002. In his current position, he supervises the daily operations of a 35-person workforce and administers an annual $3 million budget. He also serves as Georgia's Administrative Commissioner on the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission, chairs the Coordinating Council of the Atlantic Coast Cooperative Statistics Program, and is a member of the Steering Committee of the Southeast Aquatic Resources Partnership.

Woodward received a **** in aquatic biology from Augusta College and an M.S. in Wildlife and Fisheries Science
from the University of Tennessee. He is a USCG-licensed vessel captain, a POST-certified peace officer, and a
Certified Fisheries Professional. He graduated with the 2004 class of Leadership Glynn and Class V of the
Institute for Georgia Environmental Leadership.

At today's meeting, Commissioner Clark praised the progress of the Division under Susan Shipman and
recommended Spud Woodward to the Board of Natural Resources. “Susan has established a lasting conservation legacy in the many diverse areas of her career, including marine fisheries management and coastal management. Spud has the scientific expertise, institutional knowledge, and management skills to lead the Coastal Resources Division as they continue to manage the challenges and opportunities associated with coastal Georgia's growth.”

During the early years of his career with CRD, Woodward conducted groundbreaking research on red drum,
spotted seatrout, sheepshead, and other finfish species popular with recreational anglers. As Assistant Director for Marine Fisheries, he spearheaded legislative initiatives to reform shrimp fishing regulations and to create mandatory licensing of saltwater fishing guides. Woodward also established a formal aquatic education program targeted at middle school students.

The Coastal Resources Division of Georgia DNR is the state agency entrusted to manage Georgia’s coastal marshes, beaches, waters and fisheries for the benefit of present and future generations. The mission of the Department of Natural Resources is to sustain, enhance, protect and conserve Georgia’s natural, historic
and cultural resources for present and future generations while recognizing the importance of promoting the development of commerce and industry that utilize sound environmental practices.

“I am humbled and honored to be appointed as Coastal Resources Division director, and I look forward to being part of Commissioner Clark's executive team. We have a staff that is passionate about the coast - its people, its history and culture, and its wildlife. It will be a privilege to lead them as we help Georgia's citizens and visitors be good stewards of this magical place between the sea and the land,” commented Woodward.

Woodward lives in Brunswick with his wife, Chris, who is editor of Sport Fishing magazine. His daughter, Sally, is a freshman at Georgia Southern University. Woodward serves on the Board of Directors of the Golden Isles
Kingfish Classic and coordinates the annual Golden Isles Family Fishing Festival. He is an avid outdoorsman,
traveler and writer. He has contributed over 200 articles to both professional and popular publications.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 2, 2009)

Please remind me of what makes this great.  I don't know much about Mr Woodward.  Thanks.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 2, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=432962


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Please remind me of what makes this great.  I don't know much about Mr Woodward.  Thanks.



Much of it can be read in the news release above but to put it short & sweet, Spud loves our coastal resources, understands the biology as well as the politics involved & is a dedicated recreational fisherman who believes that maintaining a sustainable, consumptive recreational fishery is of vital importance to Georgians & their economy.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 2, 2009)

Actually, per a conversation with spud back during the summer, he isn't getting to fish much anymore because of all he is taking on at work. He also was key in teh whole Castnet taping fiasko that took place a few years ago and was the one that keep pushing for it to be outlawed reguardless of the fact that the possession limit, that was in place would remain. He's also been quoted as stating that "they are looking at all inshore species of fish right now as targets for current over fishing." He is a big fan of reducing possession limits on all inshore fish, closing the snapper and grouper fishing and pushing for more government control and legislation in our fishing. Spud has spoken the same time as I have in a location about all these closures and couldn't provide anymore validity to the assumptions made on research than any of the others pushing for the closure. You might want to review his track record and actions before trying to muddy the waters. He's not what you are trying to present him as, this was stated in a previous thread. He does have VERY VERY strong ties with the CCA of Ga, which is also easlily found in their publications. So yes, he is, in fact, very political, as stated.

By the way, that article is a CCA or Ga press release, so all who want to know can see the bias in it.

Edit:: I have no issue with Spud as a person, just his opinion on things, which we are all entitled too.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 2, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Much of it can be read in the news release above but to put it short & sweet, Spud loves our coastal resources, understands the biology as well as the politics involved & is a dedicated recreational fisherman who believes that maintaining a sustainable, consumptive recreational fishery is of vital importance to Georgians & their economy.



That's pretty broad.  What does that mean for John Q. Fisherman?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2009)

Everyone should do their own research, read what Spud has written, look at his record for yourselves and don't take anyone's word about the man or what position he may or may not have taken on issues.

Often views given on internet message boards have personal vendettas attached to them.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That's pretty broad.  What does that mean for John Q. Fisherman?



Well, I believe that having a Director @ CRD who's goal is to maintain a viable, consumptive, recreational fishery is a huge plus for recreational fishermen.

Don't you?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree, everyone should look up teh research themselves.

Jeff, does acheiving those goals include reducing all the possession limits on inshore species of fish without any viable scientific data that supports an extended peroid of degenreation amoung the species?


---I do want to say that after all the poop hit the Fan Spud decided to support the repeal of the cast net legistaltion as well. So , I guess he did switch sides and support it.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 2, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Well, I believe that having a Director @ CRD who's goal is to maintain a viable, consumptive, recreational fishery is a huge plus for recreational fishermen.
> 
> Don't you?



Not necessarily.  If that means I can only keep 1 fish here and there, then I'd see it as a huge minus.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2009)

Paul, I have seen no information relative to reduced limits on inshore fishing coming from CRD.

In one of the few conversations I have had with Spud he has indicated to me that he believes that any reductions, closures etc. that may come in the future should only be done after proper research has been conducted.

After speaking with him, fishing with him, reading many of his articles & reviewing his past work at CRD, I personally find him to be one of the most enthusiastic recreational fisherman I've ever met. That coupled with his wide array of formal education, training, experience, both as a biologist and fisherman and his ability to convey that knowledge and enthusiasm with others, I will support him in every way possible in his new position.

I believe he is the right man and is a very fine asset for Georgia.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Not necessarily.  If that means I can only keep 1 fish here and there, then I'd see it as a huge minus.



$6Mil, 

"consumptive" may be the key word that you are missing in my posts?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 2, 2009)

That's fine.

Please google 
Spud Woodward CCA of Ga
Spud Woodward Proxy for Susan Shipman
Spud woodward redfish gamefish status

if you would like to do research of your own.

Like I said, got no issue with Spud as a person but don't want the waters clouded by personal interest and affiliation here.

Also, if there was no sideways swipe with this whole thread it would not have been posted seperately and would have been included in the one already started.

He suports closure of the Snapper and Grouper fishery, tighter inshore regs, Supports Susan Shipman and votes as her Proxy at times, and is in the pocket of the CCA of Ga. 
Just facts there. Doens't make him a bad man at all. Just puts him on teh wrong side of the fence to protect our rights here.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Also, if there was no sideways swipe with this whole thread it would not have been posted seperately and would have been included in the one already started.



Paul,

Do be so touchy. It is not about you. I typically don't even read your threads.

You started a thread, which I did not read until your link here, which was aimed at slamming the appointment. 

However, had I read your thread previously, I most likely would have started this thread showing support of the appointment rather than getting involved in your thread.

They are basically two different subjects.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 2, 2009)

PaulD said:


> That's fine.
> 
> Please google
> Spud Woodward CCA of Ga
> ...



Again, do you understand what the term "proxy" means? If so, why does it bother you that he carries out his duty as Assistant Director?

And I'd also like to hear specifics about your claim that he "is in the pocket off the CCA of GA".


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 2, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> $6Mil,
> 
> "consumptive" may be the key word that you are missing in my posts?



No that's precisely why I put "keeping 1 fish here and there" instead of "not keeping any fish".  So now that I've cleared that up, I'll continue on by reiterating my inquiry about what this means in all likelihood.   If you plan to keep it nebulous and intangible with "it's great" and "he's a conservationist" then don't feel compelled to answer.


----------



## ryanwhit (Nov 4, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> If you plan to keep it nebulous and intangible with "it's great" and "he's a conservationist" then don't feel compelled to answer.




Would appear that this is the case...


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 4, 2009)

Spud is an opportunist and wanna be politician who wiggles like a worm on a hook when pressed. He is a proponent of of junk science and shows a hidden blood hound trait of sniffing out a nickle from any taxpayer that gets near the water.
This I derived from personal contact.
cw


----------

